# Sonic vs Mario



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2011)

Location: Final destination

Knowledge: Bloodlusted

Restrictions: none


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 2, 2011)

Whitch form of sonic and whitch form of mario?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2011)

any form :ho


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't think there's any form of Mario that can keep up with Sonic's fastest forms.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Jun 2, 2011)

This thread has never been done before.


----------



## Dogescartes (Jun 2, 2011)

In normal conditions, sonic will lolstomp mario, but mario with star rod will destroy sonic


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ban this battle


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 2, 2011)

By this point, it's less shitstorm and more


----------



## Goom (Jun 2, 2011)

Paper mario rapestomps


----------



## Solrac (Jun 2, 2011)

WILL PEOPLE STOP WITH THE GODDAMN MARIO VS. SONIC THREADS ALREADY?!



Goom said:


> Paper mario rapestomps



Agreed. Paper Mario ends that blue shit-eating hedgehog with a punch to the face and jaw so hard that sonic's facial features become unrecognizable.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Ban this battle



What he said.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 2, 2011)

Hasn't it been agreed that paper mario is massively above sonic


----------



## lllionheart (Jun 2, 2011)

Well first off , paper mario would smash on all sonic forms . THE END 

now stop repeating threads. =O


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2011)

crap this is emberrasing  wheres a mod when you need a thread closed?


----------



## Skelter17 (Jun 2, 2011)

Let's make this nice and simple, shall we?

Mario thinks that Sonic is trying to steal his fame, so he grabs a star and tries to kick Sonic's butt.



Sonic thinks Mario is trying to steal his fame (or what's left of it), so he grabs the Chaos Emeralds and tries to kick Mario's butt.



After fighting and realizing that they can't damage each other, they call it a draw, sit down, and have a drink. 

THE END


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 2, 2011)

Skelter17 said:


> Let's make this nice and simple, shall we?
> 
> Mario thinks that Sonic is trying to steal his fame, so he grabs a star and tries to kick Sonic's butt.
> 
> ...



The hell? When has sonic ever been invincible with the chaos emeralds?


----------



## lllionheart (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok well sonic using Chaos Emeralds dose not make him invincible . Mario with his star power is in every way invincible. So in this case Mario is invincible with his star power and sonic just gets a little power boost so Mario will stomp a mud hole in sonics crappy ass.


----------



## Plague (Jun 2, 2011)

lllionheart said:


> Ok well sonic using Chaos Emeralds dose not make him invincible . Mario with his star power is in every way invincible. So in this case Mario is invincible with his star power and sonic just gets a little power boost so Mario will stomp a mud hole in sonics crappy ass.



Super sonic can stop time, warp/teleport, and move at lightspeed AND if we include game mechanics, outlast Marios invincibility x5

This is stupid. And Paper Mario? Please, Archie Sonic shatters his dimension.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 2, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Super sonic can stop time, warp/teleport, and move at lightspeed AND if we include game mechanics, outlast Marios invincibility x5
> 
> This is stupid. And Paper Mario? Please, Archie Sonic shatters his dimension.



Archie sonic gets turned into a cup cake, besides that why even bring it up, this is not composite sonic, and when has sonic being FTL been confirmed? Other than archie, I'm not going to go into that bag of worms...


----------



## Plague (Jun 2, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Archie sonic gets turned into a cup cake, besides that why even bring it up, this is not composite sonic, and when has sonic being FTL been confirmed? Other than archie, I'm not going to go into that bag of worms...



The Restrictions say none.

Even plain Sonic is to much for plain Mario to handle. Watch sonic vs Knuckles. 

And I know Knuckles would murder Mario.

Sonic could just take his hat, and run around. Mario would slowly die.

And if Mario whips out a power up, whats to keep Sonic from just stealing it? Then using it himself? (LOL that would be hilarious)

This is exactly like Samus vs Master Cheif. One spin dash goes through robots. Bloodlusted? Have you seen Dark Sonic on Sonic X? Mario dies before he can say "Mama mya!"


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 2, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> The Restrictions say none.
> 
> Even plain Sonic is to much for plain Mario to handle. Watch sonic vs Knuckles.
> 
> ...



I hope to god the seniors come in to wreck this fucking post, you dont deserve to be debated against if you aren't knowledgeable enough to know how badly paper mario rapes all versions of sonic, with perhaps archie being the exception...


----------



## lllionheart (Jun 2, 2011)

now if sonic stops time Mario's invincibilitie wont go away. sonic only has very light use of  time stopping , warp/teleport, and move at light speed. so it wont do much good doing anything well Mario is rolling with star power . now for the thing about outlasting Mario's star power he might be able to , BUT only if sonic can out last Mario tearing him a new asshole. but wait there is more , Mario can just use more gold stars to keep it going hahaha
now on to paper Mario who can warp reality and make thing appear into existence and take things out of existence .


----------



## Plague (Jun 2, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> I hope to god the seniors come in to wreck this fucking post, you dont deserve to debated against if you aren't knowledgeable enough to know how badly paper mario rapes all versions of sonic, with perhaps archie being the exception...:gioigo



In a RP game how can you even determine Sonics stats? The Chaos Emeralds shouldn't be underestimated. 

With just one, Sonic can do some heavy damage.


----------



## Plague (Jun 2, 2011)

lllionheart said:


> now if sonic stops time Mario's invincibilitie wont go away. sonic only has very light use of  time stopping , warp/teleport, and move at light speed. so it wont do much good doing anything well Mario is rolling with star power . now for the thing about outlasting Mario's star power he might be able to , BUT only if sonic can out last Mario tearing him a new asshole. but wait there is more , Mario can just use more gold stars to keep it going hahaha
> now on to paper Mario who can warp reality and make thing appear into existence and take things out of existence .



Super SOnic warps Mario to the sun. His invincibility wears off, and he dies.

If Mario has infinite Stars, then Sonic has infinite rings.

Mario isn't touching base Sonic, what hope does he have against Super Sonic? 

Paper Mario may have lots of abilities, but if he was half as strong as you claimed him to be, why doesn't he use them to kill enemies in his games? Are you trying to pull some toonforce?

Stop Time, and Steal Marios Stars. There, an easy fix. Mario gets ripped in half.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 2, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> In a RP game how can you even determine Sonics stats? The Chaos Emeralds shouldn't be underestimated.
> 
> *With just one, Sonic can do some heavy damage.*



With the star rod mario solos DBZ, QFT


----------



## lllionheart (Jun 2, 2011)

Your replies .


----------



## Plague (Jun 2, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> With the star rod mario solos DBZ, QFT



Only if they don't blast him first. :|


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 2, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> In a RP game how can you even determine Sonics stats? The Chaos Emeralds shouldn't be underestimated.
> 
> With just one, Sonic can do some heavy damage.



Paper Mario always attacks first with the chill out badge and he wrecks Sonic that way


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 2, 2011)

lllionheart said:


> Your replies .



You have given out to much reputation in the last 24 hours....  ...


----------



## Plague (Jun 2, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Paper Mario always attacks first with the chill out badge and he wrecks Sonic that way



If Sonic can tank a punch from Knuckles and robots hundreds of times bigger, he can tank a hit from Mario. 

Plus, couldn't Sonic still just dodge? You can still miss certain enemies in those games.


----------



## Plague (Jun 3, 2011)

lllionheart said:


> Your replies .



Says the guy whos only argument has been Invincibility stars. *facepalm*


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Says the guy whos only argument has been Invincibility stars. *facepalm*



Says the guy who is so obviously a sonictard who knows shit about mario and his feats. 

Do your self a favor and kindly vacate the thread, before you look like any more of a jackass.

Also what kind of noob double posts, fix that please


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2011)

Chill out + Star Rod = dead hedgehog 
Also I love how you down play Mario.
Carissa


----------



## lllionheart (Jun 3, 2011)

because thats all he needs to beet sonic . if he used paper Mario mode it would be overkill and no fun.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow wonderful flame wars... Just as I, the newly revealed prophet Asassin, has predicted. And also predicted that mario would be kicking sonic's ass for a little bit in this thread.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Wow wonderful flame wars... Just as I, the newly revealed prophet Asassin, has predicted. And also predicted that mario would be kicking sonic's ass for a little bit in this thread.



I would have stayed out of it if there wasnt such fap  , I'm done though this thread is a disgrace


----------



## lllionheart (Jun 3, 2011)

Case closed Sonic got skull fucked by Mario!!!


----------



## Solrac (Jun 3, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> I would have stayed out of it if there wasnt such fap  , I'm done though this thread is a disgrace



Yeah me too. I'm letting the lulz stay here and destroy itself. *predicts more sonictards will come here and fap to their precious hedgehog god*


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Yeah me too. I'm letting the lulz stay here and destroy itself. *predicts more sonictards will come here and fap to their precious hedgehog god*



Do want!!!


----------



## lllionheart (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 3, 2011)

According to the profile, Paper Mario destruction feat is planetary level at best. Super sonic has planetary+ durability. Next please.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> According to the profile, Paper Mario destruction feat is planetary level at best. Super sonic has planetary+ durability. Next please.



Star Rod + Wish = no more powers for Sonic


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Super Sonic may or may not be enough to beat Paper Mario ( he's certainly a lot faster) but even if he can't  Comic Sonic, shit though it is, rapes.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> According to the profile, Paper Mario destruction feat is planetary level at best. Super sonic has planetary+ durability. Next please.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Star rod isn't quick enough for Super Sonic at least. Chaos Heart would probably work


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Star rod isn't quick enough for Super Sonic at least. Chaos Heart would probably work



Chill Out + Stop Watch and Star Rod?


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 3, 2011)

What's stopping sonic from speedblitz?


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> What's stopping sonic from speedblitz?



This question makes fun of itself


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2011)

Chill Out Badge


----------



## Plague (Jun 3, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Chill Out Badge



That only works in RP type fights. Its sad that you guys are resorting to this. Without it, and its already flawed logic, Mario loses.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 3, 2011)

Be serious and answer the question, the profile said that Mario would get tired if getting hit by lots of attacks. Now what is stopping Super Sonic from doing so given that he faster than Mario?


----------



## Plague (Jun 3, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Be serious and answer the question, the profile said that Mario would get tired if getting hit by lots of attacks. Now what is stopping Super Sonic from doing so given that he faster than Mario?



The Mario fanboys INSIST that since Paper Mario always goes first, he goes first, regardless of speed. 

So they are using a RP GAME MECHANIC as a means of letting their god win. Sad really.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 3, 2011)

Well this is a wonderfully amusing shitstorm.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Well this is a wonderfully amusing shitstorm.



You want some pop corn? 

P.S. direct you attention to page 1 for my precog prediction.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQkaD6fG8mk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lllionheart (Jun 3, 2011)

here is a play by play of the fight .

mario uses star power of the bat sonic gets Chaos Emerald.
sonic starts rushing around and goes for a strike on mario and sonic gets stuned from marios star power and mario goes to town on sonic game over sonic has no options .


paper mario vs what ever gay ass sonic wants . paper mario removes sonic from reality g
GAME.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Mario simply isn't fast enough to take on Super Sonic.


----------



## lllionheart (Jun 3, 2011)

you want speed paper mario takes the cake


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 3, 2011)

^No, no version of mario is faster than any version of Sonic, much less Archie sonic and Super sonic. Archie sonic, while in base with just a pile of rings was able to warp someone back to there own dimension, and that was casually with a pile of rings. All his stats are raised tremendously with Chaos emeralds, so yeah..whats stopping Sonic from horribly blitzing Mario before he can utter a word? Mind you, I want an answer that doesn't involve game mechanics. (Chill out badge is a Game mechaninc, also a rp mechanic so it isn't valid.)


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jun 3, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> So they are using a RP GAME MECHANIC as a means of letting their god win. Sad really.



I could see it being translated into a real fight scenario as being something like Notorious B.I.G. from JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, in that he's automatically faster than the opponent

Anyway, I am enjoying this thread


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jun 3, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> I want an answer that doesn't involve game mechanics. (Chill out badge is a Game mechaninc, also a rp mechanic so it isn't valid.)



Like I said, Chill Out could function something like the stand Notorious B.I.G. from JJBA, in which case, Paper Mario is faster against Sonic.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> I could see it being translated into a real fight scenario as being something like Notorious B.I.G. from JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, in that he's automatically faster than the opponent
> 
> Anyway, I am enjoying this thread



Oh thank you just what I was waiting for


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 3, 2011)

This is MADNESS....!!

[YOUTUBE]Yj995BwssKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 3, 2011)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> Like I said, Chill Out could function something like the stand Notorious B.I.G. from JJBA, in which case, Paper Mario is faster against Sonic.



If thats the case, what would be the stipulation if you give Sonic a pile of rings in Super sonic form?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> The Mario fanboys INSIST that since Paper Mario always goes first, he goes first, regardless of speed.
> 
> So they are using a RP GAME MECHANIC as a means of letting their god win. Sad really.



so it's a gameplay mechanic when the badges are items/standard equipment nice logic  (also nice saying were the fanboys im trying to show Paper Mario can beat Sonic (Game) but your a Sonictard right now since your resorting to calling an item thats standard equipment a gameplay mechanic. (also I'm done arguing with a sonictard)


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 3, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> If thats the case, what would be the stipulation if you give Sonic a pile of rings in Super sonic form?



Apparently he would have limitless stamina :amazed

ordinary humans can fight yoma


----------



## Plague (Jun 3, 2011)

Another thing wrong with your Paper Mario argument is that it requires specific materials in order to ensure victory. What if the player simply hadn't equipped certain badges?

Now you may be thinking "Who in their right mind wouldn't equip such and such" but there are people out there who do. 

You're relying on variables. GAME MECHANIC variables. By that logic I could pull some BS like: Sonic wins by stealing the Star Rod in a cut scene instead of a fight! 

See how dumb that sounds? 

If we take plain Mario, and plain Sonic: Sonic would solo the entire Mario-verse. Hes too fast. I might even argue too strong. 

Can someone put up the vid of the opening of Sonic Unleashed (horrid game btw) but it shows his speed.


----------



## Bowser (Jun 3, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> If we take plain Mario, and plain Sonic: *Sonic would solo the entire Mario-verse*. Hes too fast. I might even argue too strong.



Do you realise that the Marioverse as two universe buster, two multiversal buster, plenty of universal threats and a possible near-omnipotent who is omnipresent, i admit Sonic is currently stronger than Mario, but he ain't soloing the whole Marioverse without items


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2011)

Gameplay Mechanics.

Gameplay Mechanics and Non-Limit Fallacies errrywhere


----------



## Bowser (Jun 3, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Gameplay Mechanics.
> 
> Gameplay Mechanics and Non-Limit Fallacies errrywhere


I agree and too much wank as well, and as much i love Mario, Sonic win.
Close this thread now.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 3, 2011)

Then its agreed, Sonic wins


----------



## Bowser (Jun 3, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Then its agreed, Sonic wins


Pretty much, so far i don't think that Mario as the mean to deal with a composite sonic (specialy if Archie is included), but well who know?
There is a new Paper Mario in developpement, so maybe Mario will get a new haxed item/power-up that will allow him to compete with sonic (the last item litteraly made the Marioverse jump from dimensional threats to multiversal buster, i wouldn't be surprised if the next one made the Marioverse jump from multiversal to Megaversal level)


----------



## Plague (Jun 3, 2011)

Solidfalcon said:


> Pretty much, so far i don't think that Mario as the mean to deal with a composite sonic (specialy if Archie is included), but well who know?
> There is a new Paper Mario in developpement, so maybe Mario will get a new haxed item/power-up that will allow him to compete with sonic (the last item litteraly made the Marioverse jump from dimensional threats to multiversal buster, i wouldn't be surprised if the next one made the Marioverse jump from multiversal to Megaversal level)



Hmm, I dunno. I don't think the Galaxies in Marios-world are as big as the ones in real life, or Sonics world. 

Planets in Marios games were litterally the size of houses.


----------



## Bowser (Jun 3, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Hmm, I dunno. I don't think the Galaxies in Marios-world are as big as the ones in real life, or Sonics world.
> 
> Planets in Marios games were litterally the size of houses.


Mario Galaxy 2 disagree with you


----------



## Plague (Jun 3, 2011)

Solidfalcon said:


> Mario Galaxy 2 disagree with you



Well, on the off chance this is really the same size as rl, then thats great power. But just because a Galaxy gets destroyed doen't mean you can pull it off daily. 

Samus destroyed 2 planets, but she didn't do it with brute strength. Circumstances led to them. I believe the same applies there.


----------



## Bowser (Jun 3, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Well, on the off chance this is really the same size as rl, then thats great power. But just because a Galaxy gets destroyed doen't mean you can pull it off daily.
> 
> Samus destroyed 2 planets, but she didn't do it with brute strength. Circumstances led to them. I believe the same applies there.


I don't understand what you said?


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Jun 3, 2011)

Shhhhh, listen! Ya hear that? That's the sound of my IQ dropping from the mass stupidity of this thread. 

Locking would be good before a Sonic fan says something stupid, like Sonic can take on the Marioverse alone... oh wait.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 3, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Oh thank you just what I was waiting for



May I fill up your popcorn with a generous amount of high-quality butter, my dear sir?







All done, Disaresta! 

Btw, Paper Mario still stomps! 

And yeah lock the damn thread.


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

This is entertaining to watch.


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok, first off, about Base Sonic beating Base Mario. Mario has lifted and punted castles, casually breaks massive blocks, and rips through bedrock with his buttocks. Sonic has to hit hypersonic speeds to break steel. :/ Mario has survived reentry, a universe being erased around him, going back IN to that erased universe, FTL travel, the depths of space, being right next to a black hole multiple times, hyper increased gravity, and casually trades blows with Donkey Kong, who punched out a moon. Sonic occasionally picks up boxes... Mario with the Warp Stars is massively FTL, Sonic MIGHT be FTL in his strongest form. I've never been given conclusive proof that Super Sonic is FTL outside of Archie comics. :/ Mario also has casual double digits reaction time and can react to the MFTL speeds already discussed.

Mario has about 3 or 4 ways of stopping time, Sonic has one in his strongest form.

Mario can soul and/or mind rape. Sonic cannot

Mario has casual interdimensional/universal travel. Sonic barely teleports.

Mario has the power of wishes and the stars on his side. Sonic has floating stones. (The only stones he's got, in point of fact)

Shall I go on?


----------



## Barioth (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank You but Our Outskirt Battledome is in another Thread


----------



## Solrac (Jun 3, 2011)

IcySaya said:


> inb4mariohater'scomeandsayyourwrong



hahahayeahiagreeinb4roe-sue-toe-und-mesh-e.

edit - i'm going to go eat lunch now.


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Jun 3, 2011)

IcySaya said:


> inb4mariohater'scomeandsayyourwrong



Of course I am, how could anyone beat someone as powerful, original, and totally-not-ripped-off-of-Goku-and-Mario as Sonic? We all know that Sonic and Goku share the title of Above Omnipotent! Duh!


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Asassin said:


> hahahayeahiagreeinb4roe-sue-toe-und-mesh-e.
> 
> edit - i'm going to go eat lunch now.


Enjoy your lunch. 


Pikmin Guru said:


> Of course I am, how could anyone beat someone as powerful, original, and totally-not-ripped-off-of-Goku-and-Mario as Sonic? We all know that Sonic and Goku share the title of *Above Omnipotent!* Duh!



Do people realy say that about sonic?


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Jun 3, 2011)

IcySaya said:


> Enjoy your lunch.
> 
> 
> Do people realy say that about sonic?



Well someone just implied a few pages back that he could solo the Marioverse. Y'know, the verse with a Nigh Omnipotent, multiple multiversal threats, a few universe level threats, dozens of cosmic beings and artifacts, and enough Planet to Solar System characters to handle pretty much anyone...


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Pikmin Guru said:


> Well someone just implied a few pages back that he could solo the Marioverse. Y'know, the verse with a Nigh Omnipotent, multiple multiversal threats, a few universe level threats, dozens of cosmic beings and artifacts, and enough Planet to Solar System characters to handle pretty much anyone...



Wow. That's a sonic fanboy. Marioverse is way to much for sonic to handle.


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Jun 3, 2011)

IcySaya said:


> Wow. That's a sonic fanboy. Marioverse is way to much for sonic to handle.



Yes, thank you.  Marioverse has been too much for Sonic since Bowser showed country level transmutation powers in Super Mario Bros.  

Heck, Pikmin could take Sonic if certain conditions are met. :/


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah I see the sonictards aren't awake, in before this thread is revived for a new batch of shit storm


----------



## lllionheart (Jun 3, 2011)

I shall mount a defensive before they return and say Mario has a form to counter any and all of sonics forms. even though Mario wont need them with his paper mario form would masicur sonic in every form and then  we can give mario 1 mabie 2 items ,( wishing rod ) for example and then its over kill.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

^ I see what you did there


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 3, 2011)

Give it a rest, Mario loses


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Give it a rest, Mario loses



Great defense


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 3, 2011)

It's already been established that Mario will be horribly speedblitz, so Sonic wins


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> It's already been established that Mario will be horribly speedblitz, so Sonic wins





You wouldn't happen to be from MvC would you


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't know what your talking about, just happen to defend a character that I like


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Don't know what your talking about, just happen to defend a character that I like



So...your admitting to your bias then?


----------



## Kubikiri (Jun 3, 2011)

Sonic rapes.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 3, 2011)

No, but I looked at Paper Mario's profile that you guys provided and went over to Sonic's side. You guys made it sound like he was an all powerful God which he's not.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> No, but I looked at Paper Mario's profile that you guys provided and went over to Sonic's side. You guys made it sound like he was an all powerful God which he's not.



Still strong enough to beat sonic


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 3, 2011)

Nope, Sonic speedblitz him before Mario can say a word


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Nope, Sonic speedblitz him before Mario can say a word



Proof  you do know that sonic is only able to keep up with mario with all chaos emeralds right?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> No, but I looked at Paper Mario's profile that you guys provided and went over to Sonic's side. You guys made it sound like he was an all powerful God which he's not.



wasn't trying to make him sound that way it's just he has the ability to combine his items to gain a severe advantage over Sonic but Sonic is still stronger of course (especially in speed)


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 3, 2011)

And I done some research in previous threads, it was decided that Mario does have the hax to beat Sonic, but loses because he gets speedblitz.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2011)

DarkLord Omega said:


> And I done some research in previous threads, it was decided that Mario does have the hax to beat Sonic, but loses because he gets speedblitz.



agreed now this thread needs to be locked


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

This match needs to be banned


----------



## Coco292 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sonic isn't blitzing **** ,Mario takes this and LOL at people saying Knuckles beats Mario, you serious? Mario's feats make what Knuckles did look like nothing, as for Super Sonic being the speed of light, I believe that deviates from him outrunning a black hole in one of his games. And Archie isn't canon so stop bringing it up please, let's limit this to Game Mario vs Game Sonic


----------



## Bowser (Jun 3, 2011)

Please if there is a mod that watch this thread, lock it and ban this match, thanks.


----------



## Coco292 (Jun 3, 2011)

Solidfalcon said:


> Please if there is a mod that watch this thread, lock it and ban this match, thanks.




pretty much this, I'm sick of debating a thread where it turns into "lolz sonic speedblitz"

so mods lock and ban this match please -___-


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm half tempted to make a This force vs sonicverse spite thread


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> I'm half tempted to make a This force vs sonicverse spite thread



I would aprove of it.


----------



## Ultra (Jun 3, 2011)

The location is Final Destination.

Therefore they are in their SSB forms and the Tier list says Mario wins .


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

UltraDoots said:


> The location is Final Destination.
> 
> Therefore they are in their SSB forms and the Tier list says Mario wins .



You win /thread


----------



## Coco292 (Jun 3, 2011)

UltraDoots said:


> The location is Final Destination.
> 
> Therefore they are in their SSB forms and the Tier list says Mario wins .




actually sonic is higher on the Tier list than Mario


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

Coco292 said:


> actually sonic is higher on the Tier list than Mario



 as an avid player I would happily call BS on that statement


----------



## Coco292 (Jun 3, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> as an avid player I would happily call BS on that statement




As an avid player and top 5 in my state along with playing the likes of m2k and Ally I'd like to call  BS on your BS


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 3, 2011)

^ I'd like to get together online to test that statement


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 3, 2011)

...  


Really people? Sonic has not nearly as much hax, but he has some and speed advantage, he wins. this needs to join the ban list threads


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Can this be added to the list of banned threads?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2011)

IcySaya said:


> Can this be added to the list of banned threads?



and make any mario vs Sonic threads ban worthy also


----------



## Solrac (Jun 3, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> and make any mario vs Sonic threads ban worthy also



I second this notion. 

This is Superman vs. Goku LITE.


----------



## IcySaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Asassin said:


> I second this notion.
> 
> This is Superman vs. Goku LITE.



So Mod's ban this thread.


----------



## Matador (Jun 3, 2011)

This is not *nearly* as bad as the Goku vs Superman Threads.

Honestly, search it up. The flaming is terrible, at least this thread is under control.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 3, 2011)

N_Harmonia said:


> This is not *nearly* as bad as the Goku vs Superman Threads.
> 
> Honestly, search it up. The flaming is terrible, at least this thread is under control.



It's the sonic fantards who make this thread one of the worst to ever encounter. I tell ya, the video gaming world is truly one of the greatest blunders and turmoil to ever exist and is practically one of God's only mistakes (if He even had any).


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Asassin said:


> It's the sonic fantards who make this thread one of the worst to ever encounter. I tell ya, the video gaming world is truly one of the greatest blunders and turmoil to ever exist and is practically one of God's only mistakes (if He even had any).



I find the intelligence of the fandom increases or decreases in proportion to the artistic and technical quality of the series.

With that in mind, it's no fucking wonder that the Sonic fans are the worst ones.


----------



## Matador (Jun 3, 2011)

Whilst I do like Sonic more than Mario,(come at me now ) I agree Sonic games are terrible past '06, and his Fandom is easily one the worst in Video Game History.


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

There hasn't really been a "great" Sonic game in years. Whilst a few of the later ones have been not bad, "good" by Sonic's standards basically equals very average.

I'm not the biggest Mario fan, but I have to admit it's the most astonishingly consistantly good franchise perhaps in all of gaming full stop.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 3, 2011)

Bit Sean said:


> There hasn't really been a "great" Sonic game in years. Whilst a few of the later ones have been not bad, "good" by Sonic's standards basically equals very average.
> 
> I'm not the biggest Mario fan, but I have to admit it's the most astonishingly consistantly good franchise perhaps in all of gaming full stop.



The only time when the Mario franchise has ever lost even nearly half its charm was Sunshine. Ever since the Galaxy games, Mario proves that their freshness and fun never goes away, no matter what the passages of time has thrown against them, unlike most other gaming franchises out there.

Viva Le Mario und Nintendo!


----------



## Matador (Jun 3, 2011)

I've never played a Mario game except the early ones. 

And some of the New Super Mario Bro's with my Cousin.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 3, 2011)

N_Harmonia said:


> I've never played a Mario game except the early ones.



you've been missing out on a lot, my friend.


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep. Mario made the 3D jump VERY well. Although saying that, most Nintendo franchises did. Super Mario 64, Ocarina of Time and Metroid Prime are all great examples of how to take a 2D game into 3D.

Sonic Adventure was an OK game, but by comparison it's not that great.


----------



## Matador (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm planning on getting Super Mario Galaxy 2, yo. 

Is it worth the 50-50 bucks?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 3, 2011)

Asassin said:


> you've been missing out on a lot, my friend.



especially with Mario 64 and the Galaxy 1 & 2



N_Harmonia said:


> I'm planning on getting Super Mario Galaxy 2, yo.
> 
> Is it worth the 50-50 bucks?



yes


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 3, 2011)

Lets put it this way; With sonic they tried to put in way to many gimmicks, they had it right at adventure. After that, we don't know what it is! its like, freaking a 2 year old took over and made it a mission to completely make all new sonic games horrible.  

I wouldn't be surprised if a mario fan is working on new sonic games, and is insane. I just wan't a new Sonic adventure game; one that doesn't suck  









I love sonic, Loved him more than mario but I respect Mario because there games are usually pretty damn good. Sonic games can be good either way. Just they need to be made right


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 3, 2011)

Sonic Generations actually looks legitimately pretty good. I'm definitely reserving judgement... but it looks pretty good.

And N, it'd be easy enough to get a Mario 64 ROM and play it on an emulator.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jun 4, 2011)

Asassin said:


> The only time when the Mario franchise has ever lost even nearly half its charm was Sunshine. Ever since the Galaxy games, Mario proves that their freshness and fun never goes away, no matter what the passages of time has thrown against them, unlike most other gaming franchises out there.
> 
> Viva Le Mario und Nintendo!



Tell that to every spin off game he gets yearly. Seriously, it's worse than the Sonic series.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 4, 2011)

Sonic Adventure 1&2 were classics 
Mario Games are usually better than Sonic its true, thats not to say Sonic doesn't have his hits. Sonic generations looks fricken sweet.
I've never had trouble with sunshine, its one of my faves.


----------



## Coco292 (Jun 4, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Tell that to every spin off game he gets yearly. Seriously, it's worse than the Sonic series.




You serious? Nothing Mario has ever come out with has been as bad as Sonic 06 0_o


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 4, 2011)

Coco292 said:


> You serious? Nothing Mario has ever come out with has been as bad as Sonic 06 0_o



Wasn't there a Mario game on the CDI?


----------



## Coco292 (Jun 4, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Wasn't there a Mario game on the CDI?



touche but it wasn't made by Nintendo


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 4, 2011)

Coco292 said:


> You serious? Nothing Mario has ever come out with has been as bad as Sonic 06 0_o


Mario Party 8 was pretty sad.... i don't know if it was that bad though....


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 4, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> *Mario Party 8* was pretty sad.... i don't know if it was that bad though....



That may be the low point of mario's career


----------



## Bit Sean (Jun 4, 2011)

The CDi game was Hotel Mario.

It was bad, but it wasn't Faces of Evil/Wand of Gamelon bad. It at least functioned.

Worse than Sonic 06? Maybe. But maybe not.


----------



## lllionheart (Jun 4, 2011)

haha mario mario mario will kill you all


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Disaresta (Jun 4, 2011)

^ that picture is feeding it in and of itself though


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 4, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> ^ that picture is feeding it in and of itself though



thats why i changed it


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 4, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> thats why i changed it



I was ninja'd :ho


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 4, 2011)

I think the worst Mario game was "Mario is Missing". Man, that game was misleading.

Sonic games suck. The 3D ones were all bad, Adventure 1 was the best one and it wasn't a great game (though at the time it was pretty fun).

I think Sonic 2 craps on any Mario game I've played bar the original Super Mario Bros though.


And for the actual fight (lul, who cares?). It'd be Sonic. Speed blitz gg.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jun 4, 2011)

Coco292 said:


> You serious? Nothing Mario has ever come out with has been as bad as Sonic 06 0_o



No, but he still has plenty of bad games.


----------



## Solrac (Jun 4, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I think the worst Mario game was "Mario is Missing". Man, that game was misleading.
> 
> Sonic games suck. The 3D ones were all bad, Adventure 1 was the best one and it wasn't a great game (though at the time it was pretty fun).
> 
> ...



Just making sure that you regardless of the outcome of this fight, you do realize how ridiculously broken or powerful mario is with all of his items right?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jun 4, 2011)

So normal Mario dies, but with all of his power ups he wins. Works for me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 4, 2011)

Asassin said:


> Just making sure that you regardless of the outcome of this fight, you do realize how ridiculously broken or powerful mario is with all of his items right?



Why would I assume he starts powered up? Sonic is also retardly powerful when he has all his power ups. 

Traditional Sonic would beat Traditional Mario. I could care less about this Paper Mario crap and all that jizz.


----------



## Supersentaiguy (Jun 4, 2011)

OP should of used this as starting picture for thread.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 4, 2011)

I thought we finished this


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 4, 2011)

Popcorn eating at hypersonic speeds


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 4, 2011)

Composite Sonic, Mario and bowser take on the power 6. They have exactly 5 seconds to kill all six verses at the same time, can they make it?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 4, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Composite Sonic, Mario and bowser take on the power 6. They have exactly 5 seconds to kill all six verses at the same time, can they make it?



Star Rod + Chaos Heart + Chaos Emeralds = oh you


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 4, 2011)

Some Star Choas goin around here?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 4, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Some Star Choas goin around here?



(scenario)
"I WISH THE CHAOS HEART AND CHAOS EMERALDS WERE 1 BILLION TIMES MORE POWERFUL!!!!" ~ Mario


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 4, 2011)

Then proceeds to burst the verse by simply looking at them, or sonic takes Boswer with him and they fly at Massively FTL speeds around all the verses and stop back later with chips and a Soda


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 4, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Then proceeds to burst the verse by simply looking at them, or sonic takes Boswer with him and they fly at Massively FTL speeds around all the verses and stop back later with chips and a Soda



oh look they raped DBZ for not looking at them wrong


----------



## Solrac (Jun 4, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Why would I assume he starts powered up? Sonic is also retardly powerful when he has all his power ups.
> 
> Traditional Sonic would beat Traditional Mario. I could care less about this Paper Mario crap and all that jizz.



because it's composite/unrestricted? so you don't know how truly powerful a composite Mario is? ok fine with me then.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 4, 2011)

Composite sonic and composite Mario are equally pretty fucking haxx


----------



## Solrac (Jun 4, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Composite sonic and composite Mario are equally pretty fucking haxx



true, but excluding archie, I think composite mario lords over way more hax-age than sonic could hope.


----------



## Plague (Jun 4, 2011)

Asassin said:


> true, but excluding archie, I think composite mario lords over way more hax-age than sonic could hope.



Why do we have to exclude Archie Sonic all the time, yet you guys get to grovel on Paper Mario? If we can't use Archie Sonic, you shouldn't be using Paper Mario. (Not that it really matters)

Like someone already stated: A Median Sonic would defeat a Median Mario.

How do you feel about Shadow vs Luigi?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 5, 2011)

Asassin said:


> because it's composite/unrestricted? so you don't know how truly powerful a composite Mario is? ok fine with me then.



I have no idea why you have to be super sarcastic to get your point across. I know how "strong" Mario really is.

Also, the idea of a "composite" Mario being as strong as you are claiming is bizarre since that is not the traditional way people view Mario.

 Composite Mario (which doesn't exist, because Mario has no consistency nor is he even  a composite character) is a guy who can jump super high, who eats mushrooms which makes him a giant. He has a few other cute abilities (and he has to find these, he traditionally does not carry his power ups around). He isn't this guy who can usually slap stars and all this shit. Actually to make it more simple, there really isn't a composite Mario - it's like saying who would win between Spider-man and "composite" Bugs Bunny. Logically Spider-man should be able to beat Bugs Bunny, but because Bugs Bunny is wildly inconsistent you could take his high end feats and make it seem like he is a God compared to Spidey. An argument like that is totally frivolousness and pretentious.  


As for this Paper Mario stuff, I have no idea how he is "composite". If he was composite, why would people even have to go as far as to label him Paper Mario. It is not like Paper is a transformation. 

I've always been under the impression, that Mario sports games, Puzzle games, RPGs and the platformers are all separate canons. People will claim they are the same canon because well, Nintendo never said other wise (and that's really because Nintendo doesn't give a shit, because Mario isn't suppose to have a plot or anything like that). So please enlighten me, how is Mario _usually_ like? (which I assume is what you mean)


----------



## Solrac (Jun 5, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I have no idea why you have to be super sarcastic to get your point across. I know how "strong" Mario really is.
> 
> Also, the idea of a "composite" Mario being as strong as you are claiming is bizarre since that is not the traditional way people view Mario.
> 
> ...



composite means a certain character or group gets all of his items/abilities/powers from everything they've had combined into one. If I were to merge all different versions of your favorite character into one giving him or her all the powers ever possessed, then it would be composite.

though the term composite is typically more used in the CBR (which I also have been posting on for 2+ years)


----------



## Solrac (Jun 5, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Why do we have to exclude Archie Sonic all the time, yet you guys get to grovel on Paper Mario? If we can't use Archie Sonic, you shouldn't be using Paper Mario. (Not that it really matters)



Well cause paper mario is more cannon to the whole mario series than archie sonic is to the whole sonic series, since Archie sonic = comics and Paper Mario = games.

Though mario does have an ongoing manga too (and is actually pretty damn powerful in it with all the toonforce and shit), but we prefer to limit stuff to just the games. 



> Like someone already stated: A Median Sonic would defeat a Median Mario.



Not denying that, but i only said excluding archie sonic is because that version is so much drastically more powerful than all his other versions that it's not even funny, so i figure it's worth subtracting from that equation and limiting it to just the games (which is the main canon for both series) and as people have said already, paper mario is way more hax than game sonic.



> How do you feel about Shadow vs Luigi?



actually it should be shadow vs. wario and wario is cooler and more badass than shadow could ever hope to be. as for how the fight should turn out, well I don't care (but i root for wario).


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jun 5, 2011)

Asassin said:


> actually it should be shadow vs. wario and wario is cooler and more badass than shadow could ever hope to be. as for how the fight should turn out, well I don't care (but i root for wario).


ANYONE is cooler and more badass than Shadow


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 5, 2011)

Asassin said:


> so i figure it's worth subtracting from that equation and limiting it to just the games (which is the main canon for both series) and as people have said already, paper mario is way more hax than game sonic.



I thought people agreed while Paper Mario was hax enough to defeat Super Sonic, he didnt have the speed to tag him.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jun 5, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I thought people agreed while Paper Mario was hax enough to defeat Super Sonic, he didnt have the speed to tag him.



Chill Out badge


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah okay not familiar Paper Mario but from wiki it says its lowers opponents attack power by 3 points.

Dont know how thats going to nerf SS who has a ring supply and wouldnt reduce his speed anyway...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 5, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Yeah okay not familiar Paper Mario but from wiki it says its lowers opponents attack power by 3 points.
> 
> Dont know how thats going to nerf SS who has a ring supply and wouldnt reduce his speed anyway...



if your referring to the badge look here. (it prevents people from attacking your thinking of the star spirit version of Chill Out)



either way outcome is the same in this thread for Mario vs Sonic


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 5, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> either way outcome is the same in this thread for Mario vs Sonic



And the outcome is _shitstorm_....? lol

So to sum up these were the conclusions:



Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Like someone already stated: A Median Sonic would defeat a Median Mario.





Asassin said:


> TeenRyu said:
> 
> 
> > Composite sonic and composite Mario are equally pretty fucking haxx
> ...





ShikiYakumo said:


> DarkLord Omega said:
> 
> 
> > And I done some research in previous threads, it was decided that Mario does have the hax to beat Sonic, but loses because he gets speedblitz.
> ...





TeenRyu said:


> ...
> 
> Really people? Sonic has not nearly as much hax, but he has some and speed advantage, he wins. this needs to join the ban list threads


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 5, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> And the outcome is _shitstorm_....? lol



thats why i stopped participating in these types a threads lol (outside where i show certain characters can win in some scenarios but other then that no)


----------



## Plague (Jun 5, 2011)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> ANYONE is cooler and more badass than Shadow



Something tells me that if I were to show a cool picture of Wario to a class of 3rd graders, and a cool pic of Shadow to that same class, they would NOT agree with your statements.

In either case, I'm surprised this thread went on as long as it did. (And still is going)

But since everyone has agreed that Sonic can beat Mario (if both are Median) then what are we still discussing? 

Paper Mario? lol "Gotta get mah badge on bruh!"


----------



## Bowser (Jun 5, 2011)

Rosuto_and_Meshi said:


> Something tells me that if I were to show a cool picture of Wario to a class of 3rd graders, and a cool pic of Shadow to that same class, they would NOT agree with your statements.
> 
> In either case, I'm surprised this thread went on as long as it did. (And still is going)
> 
> ...


Well it go like any other Mario vs Sonic fight, Mario has the hax to took down Sonic, but he isn't fast enough, thus he get speedblitzed before he can use them.
Can we close this thread now?


----------



## Coco292 (Jun 5, 2011)

Solidfalcon said:


> Well it go like any other Mario vs Sonic fight, Mario has the hax to took down Sonic, but he isn't fast enough, thus he get speedblitzed before he can use them.
> Can we close this thread now?




I don't agree with that but this thread seriously needs to be closed and as for the whole canon thing Paper Mario is called Paper Mario because of the graphic style not because its a seperate canon  nothing in Paper Mario contradicts the Mario games hell Toad Town which first appeared in Paper Mario is used in the Galaxy games so I don't see why Paper Mario wouldn't be canon.


----------



## Bowser (Jun 5, 2011)

Coco292 said:


> I don't agree with that but this thread seriously needs to be closed and as for the whole canon thing Paper Mario is called Paper Mario because of the graphic style not because its a seperate canon  nothing in Paper Mario contradicts the Mario games hell Toad Town which first appeared in Paper Mario is used in the Galaxy games so I don't see why Paper Mario wouldn't be canon.


Paper Mario take place in an alternate multiverse and is developped by Intelligent System and not by Nintendo EAD and thus it's a separate canon but anyways Paper Mario 3ds seem to take place in the two multiverses, so don't worry at the end the two canon will be likely merged into a single one who will probably take place in a megaverse


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 5, 2011)

why does this thread need to be closed? because people are talking ill of a character you like? it is no different than any other versus thread (someone compared it to Goku vs Superman which is totally laughable, obviously they were not around here a few years back to see what those look like). if you don't like it, simply ignore it and go to the other threads - the thread will eventually die on its own merit.


----------



## Bowser (Jun 5, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> why does this thread need to be closed? because people are talking ill of a character you like? it is no different than any other versus thread (someone compared it to Goku vs Superman which is totally laughable, obviously they were not around here a few years back to see what those look like). if you don't like it, simply ignore it and go to the other threads - the thread will eventually die on its own merit.


You obviously not have seen certain Mario vs Sonic threads (some of them are so horrible, like one where a sonic fan boy claimed that Super Sonic was omnipotent and another where peoples say that Mario got killed by mushrooms, yet the next post saying that Mario was omnipotent with the Star Rod and that only the tip of iceberg), but well you're right, the Superman vs Goku threads are worser and we should ignore this thread and let it die (and maybe ban this match)


----------



## Coco292 (Jun 5, 2011)

Solidfalcon said:


> Paper Mario take place in an alternate multiverse and is developped by Intelligent System and not by Nintendo EAD and thus it's a separate canon but anyways Paper Mario 3ds seem to take place in the two multiverses, so don't worry at the end the two canon will be likely merged into a single one who will probably take place in a megaverse




lolno being made by a different company doesnt equate to it being a seperate canon, toad town which appeared in Paper Mario started appearing in Galaxy not to mention Miyamoto himself helped make the Paper Mario games so no they are most definitely canon. Paper is the graphic style nothing more, you NEVER see them call Mario "Paper Mario" in those games


----------



## Bowser (Jun 5, 2011)

Coco292 said:


> lolno being made by a different company doesnt equate to it being a seperate canon, toad town which appeared in Paper Mario started appearing in Galaxy not to mention Miyamoto himself helped make the Paper Mario games so no they are most definitely canon. Paper is the graphic style nothing more, you NEVER see them call Mario "Paper Mario" in those games


Yet the timeline completly contradict the Main serie, find me a mention of the Paper Mario's events in the main games and i'll concede, since i have searched everywhere there is no mention of Paper Mario's mario event in the main series (outside of toad town but that do not count since the town also appeared in Mario & Luigi and various Non-canon spin-off), Heck! even the Mario wiki tend to say that the Paper Mario's events happened in a alternate timeline after SM64 (basically after SM64, the timeline was splitted in two, in one timeline Paper Mario's events happened, while in the other Mario sunshine's events happened)


Ps: anyways that not the good threads where to reply, if you to discuss more about Paper Mario's canonicity then make a thread in the Meta-Battledome or send me a VM


----------



## Coco292 (Jun 5, 2011)

Solidfalcon said:


> Yet the timeline completly contradict the Main serie, find me a mention of the Paper Mario's events in the main games and i'll concede, since i have searched everywhere there is no mention of Paper Mario's mario event in the main series (outside of toad town but that do not count since the town also appeared in Mario & Luigi and various Non-canon spin-off), Heck! even the Mario wiki tend to say that the Paper Mario's events happened in a alternate timeline after SM64 (basically after SM64, the timeline was splitted in two, in one timeline Paper Mario's events happened, while in the other Mario sunshine's events happened)
> 
> 
> Ps: anyways that not the good threads where to reply, if you to discuss more about Paper Mario's canonicity then make a thread in the Meta-Battledome or send me a VM



Show me a link of the Mario wiki stating that Paper Mario's events were on a different timeline, they aren't I can't show you references of Paper Mario being Mentioned because Miyamoto himself didn't WANT Mario to have a timeline the Main Games don't have deep stories in general, why people insist the RPG games aren't canon is beyond me when nothing in the Main Games has confirmed or Denied their existance, You can't prove they aren't canon unless Miyamoto says so.


----------



## Bowser (Jun 5, 2011)

Coco292 said:


> Show me a link of the Mario wiki stating that Paper Mario's events were on a different timeline





> they aren't I can't show you references of Paper Mario being Mentioned because Miyamoto himself didn't WANT Mario to have a timeline the Main Games don't have deep stories in general


Yet Mainstream serie HAVE a timeline, it's just NOA that fucked up the translation and make them look like that they are in their own timelines.


> Why people insist the RPG games aren't canon is beyond me when nothing in the Main Games has confirmed or Denied their existance, You can't prove they aren't canon unless Miyamoto says so.


Because unless proven otherwise they take place in their own Universes/Timelines, however Rosalina once said in SMG1 that there is an alternate Mario living in another universe, so if she is right, then Paper Mario might be simply an alternate Mario from another parallel universe kinda like the alternates versions of the Marvel characters (this is probably the best explanation and the only way that i can see Paper Mario being canon to the original serie)


----------



## Coco292 (Jun 5, 2011)

That just shows every game as a seperate timeline hell the gameboy games are on a timeline of their own, they're using that more as a template than anything, it's definitely NOT a absolute timeline they just put the stuff where it logically fits  hence why the game boy games are on their own timeline and the M&L series is also in the same situation despite referencing the Paper Mario series, that entire part of the wiki is for organization purposes more so than anything


They're basically saying "ok it doesn't have a straight timeline but if we were to guess where this took place it would be here"


*
It is unknown when each Paper Mario takes place (some even suggest that the Paper Mario series are a separate timeline)*

there is no proof one way or the other its pure speculation hell the wiki itself says that.



Solidfalcon said:


> Yet Mainstream serie HAVE a timeline, it's just NOA that fucked up the translation and make them look like that they are in their own timelines.




No they really didn't in fact thats WHY Miyamoto made the SMG 2's opening short and sweet because of story issues , plain and simple he does NOT want the Mario series to have a timeline



Solidfalcon said:


> Because unless proven otherwise they take place in their own Universes/Timelines, however Rosalina once said in SMG1 that there is an alternate Mario living in another universe, so if she is right, then Paper Mario might be simply an alternate Mario from another parallel universe kinda like the alternates versions of the Marvel characters (this is probably the best explanation and the only way that i can see Paper Mario being canon to the original serie)




link please?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 5, 2011)

Weakest version of Mario vs Weakest version of Sonic go go go.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 5, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Weakest version of Mario vs Weakest version of Sonic go go go.



so Jumpman (Donkey Kong) Vs. Sonic drowning in a lake?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 5, 2011)

No, thats Movie Mario vs ATOSH Sonic


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 5, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> No, thats Movie Mario vs ATOSH Sonic



aww  my idea would have been epic


----------



## Solrac (Jun 5, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> so Jumpman (Donkey Kong) Vs. Sonic drowning in a lake?



Jumpman just needs to last at least 5 seconds by staying a good distance away in a safer spot where he cannot easily be spindashed and boom it's over for the hedgehog.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 5, 2011)

As long as he doesn't fall 10 feet he's good.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 5, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> As long as he doesn't fall 10 feet he's good.



i wonder can water affect Jumpman?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 5, 2011)

If he falls into it he'd die.. Pies kill him after all


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 5, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> If he falls into it he'd die.. Pies kill him after all



Jumpman with hammer vs. drowning Sonic with Pies?


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jun 5, 2011)

AOSTH Sonic sliced a mountain in half and travelled through time. He has repeatedly dodged lazers and guns. He also has borderline Buggs Bunny level wit and toonforce. That's not the weakest, it's actually one of the strongest.

I'd say the chapter book/children's book Sonic would be the weakest. He only has generic super speed and peak human stats.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jun 5, 2011)

I see the future of this thread


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 5, 2011)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> I see the future of this thread



And a great future it is


----------

